# Halo for Her



## Gena Marie (Mar 16, 2012)

Halo for her now in.  The pink looks amazing.  Very female friendly as well as the product.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking forward to your feedback on this Gena Marie.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see the logs on this!

A PH designed just for ladies!


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 18, 2012)

I am going to start taking it soon.  I am not much of a logger, but I am sure we will have plenty


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 18, 2012)

I def want to try this! I would like to see a log or two before i buy some but im sure its awesome! 
if i get my hands on some i would def log it. Cool stuff guys!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I def want to try this! I would like to see a log or two before i buy some but im sure its awesome!
> if i get my hands on some i would def log it. Cool stuff guys!



I will send you a bottle if you will log it here.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 18, 2012)

Prince said:


> I will send you a bottle if you will log it here.



She'd be a great candidate!!


----------



## S_walker (Mar 18, 2012)

wanna see some feedback on this too, my wife wants to try either winni or clen/T3. i'm just concerned with sides...this seems like a much safer route.


----------



## jwa (Mar 18, 2012)

awesome to see the fems get some supplement love too. another reason to love IML


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 18, 2012)

Prince said:


> I will send you a bottle if you will log it here.



Pm sent 



Anabolic5150 said:


> She'd be a great candidate!!



Thanks Anabolic!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 18, 2012)

You're welcome Miss!!


----------



## Wrekem (Mar 19, 2012)

id love to get my girl this and log it online for her. shes about to start a clen run. shes been interested in being serious about lifting since meeting dana linn bailey so she trains with me at powerhouse. im very excited for her and this product!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank god! I can finally get lean and sexy for the summa!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Thank god! I can finally get lean and sexy for the summa!!!



Finally?? Being modest aren't you??


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm getting this for my wife, I feel much more comfortable having her use this than some of the other options out there.  She wants to read some reviews first but I'm confident this is a solid and safe product.  Thanks so much!!


/V


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 19, 2012)

My wife wants to do this also Victor, think I will order it for her in a couple of months. Want to give her some more time after having the baby, plus she wants to see reviews as well.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My wife wants to do this also Victor, think I will order it for her in a couple of months. Want to give her some more time after having the baby, plus she wants to see reviews as well.



we have had great reviews from females that have used our Halo Extreme.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 19, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> I am going to start taking it soon.  I am not much of a logger, but I am sure we will have plenty



I'm not much of a logger either .... would love to read your thoughts on this product.  I am excited to hit it hard when I am healed up!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 19, 2012)

Prince said:


> we have had great reviews from females that have used our Halo Extreme.



How long do you recommend she wait, had the baby in early December.


----------



## snakeskinz (Mar 19, 2012)

will pick up some for the wife


----------



## careboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking forward to your feedback on this Gena Marie.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to have my wife make her first log ever with this stuff.  When can I purchase it?  Is it available yet?  I want to get it for her ASAP because she wants to get on the var/clen/t3/gh train....and I'd rather she does not.  My cousin competes and I even told her about this product, but she has her own program set up and is doing well and doesn't want to try something new.  Wife is game though!!!  Gona teach her how to make a log and I'm going to be following her progress like a hawk.  Thanks everyone!!!



/V


----------



## chold (Mar 20, 2012)

Orbit has it in stock:

IronMagLabs Halo For her


----------

